# Generator



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm interested in getting a generator that I can run on propane. I would like to hook it up to the tanks I have on my trailer. I don't want to carry extra gasoline for a gas burning generator. Does any one know of such an animal that would run the trailer's electric.I was told that I would need at least a 50 amp outlet to run everything.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

50amp? We have that in our Raptor to run dual A/C if we needed to. I think that is over kill in your case. You'll want at least a 3000 watt generator. If you are looking for something installed look at the Onan website.

I will say that with my portable Yamaha 3000 I could leave it in the truck and power the camper just fine, didn't burn through that much fuel and made it easy to fill when at the gas station. Your only talking a couple gallons of gas to carry around for a week in the first place.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> 50amp? We have that in our Raptor to run dual A/C if we needed to. I think that is over kill in your case. You'll want at least a 3000 watt generator. If you are looking for something installed look at the Onan website.
> 
> I will say that with my portable Yamaha 3000 I could leave it in the truck and power the camper just fine, didn't burn through that much fuel and made it easy to fill when at the gas station. Your only talking a couple gallons of gas to carry around for a week in the first place.
> [snapback]45701[/snapback]​


How many amp cord do you have? I have a 50 amp cord. I was told at the dealer that I should have 50 because of the air starting load if I was running the micro wave and the washer and drier and central vac. Just joking on the last three...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

None of the Outbacks have 50 amp service. So a 50 amp generator would be over kill.

A 30 amp generator (3600 watts) is all your trailer can handle. Shutting down the AC for 5 minutes to run the Micro is not a big deal if you are running into over load conditions. May also need to turn off the electric water heater and put the fridge on Gas.

Just curious does your cord have 3 or 4 prongs.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> None of the Outbacks have 50 amp service. So a 50 amp generator would be over kill.
> 
> A 30 amp generator (3600 watts) is all your trailer can handle. Shutting down the AC for 5 minutes to run the Micro is not a big deal if you are running into over load conditions. May also need to turn off the electric water heater and put the fridge on Gas.
> 
> ...


My mistake ...I was out installing a Maxaire over my kitchen roof vent and I noticed that is is only 30 amp.Sorry... Any way I would like a generator that runs on propane. My wife is gets sick from the smell of gasoline.








I don't need any spills to end a vacation. I would install a quick disconnect ..


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

off the top of my head, Onan is the only one I know that make a generator that is setup "out of the box" for propane


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Onan has what you are looking for.

I'm sure that you don't need 50 amp's.

I ended up getting a Honda EU3000is generator (mainly due to fuel economy as I looked at propane also) and it runs everything in my rig with no problem.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've seen them at CW I believe. The rate they burn through the propane changed my mind right quick. Check it out before you go that direction.


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

[/quote]
My mistake ...I was out installing a Maxaire over my kitchen roof vent and I noticed that is is only 30 amp.Sorry... Any way I would like a generator that runs on propane. My wife is gets sick from the smell of gasoline.







I don't need any spills to end a vacation. I would install a quick disconnect ..
[snapback]45715[/snapback]​[/quote]

I just went through the same decison tree...I wanted a propane unit to eliminate multi-fuels. Could not sacrifice storage space on 30RLS, so decided on a truck-bed mounted unit. Also, since I just got the Chevy 3500 Dually (moving to 5'r next year), my DW & I thought an Onan 5500 LP was the right choice, since we could move it right in the 5'r later......Now for the reality..!!

CW agreed to sell the 5500LP for 3125.00, but when discussing installation w/their techs, they pointed out that ALL Onan units have bottom access requirements..1) oil drain 2) exhaust. It would require cutting a hole in the bed of the truck, or mounting on a platform to allow for clearance. The heat from the exhaust would melt the bed liner unless there was a lot more clearance if platform mounted.

All said and done, after testing many 3-4 KW units, I settled on the dual Honda 2000 gen setsfrom CW. Boy was that a no brainer. They are super quiet, and run the TT just like shore power. Even tried to run the AC on just the one gen, and it started and ran normally, before I chickened out and shut it down after 10 minutes.

The Honda 3000w generator would probably work ok, except that it sticks above the free-board of the truck bed, and I cannot use the Tonneau cover. The dual 
2000 units work great, are quiet, and when I need to, can easily carry one unit around to use for 110v (compressor, skil saw, etc.).

Just my 50 cents worth.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> I've seen them at CW I believe. The rate they burn through the propane changed my mind right quick. Check it out before you go that direction.
> [snapback]45725[/snapback]​


I agree. You can get a splash of gas much easier than a propane fill.

I would consider a front mount receiver and hitch hauler for the generator and gas, and I would be very careful to keep the gas fumes away from DW before going with LP.

I decided on the 3000 watt Honda to keep fom having to refill the gas tank often.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

If you are considering a portable the yamaha 3000 iseb will run everything in your camper and you can buy it with a tri fuel option. It will run on gas or propane or natural gas (I think). I believe the website is USCarb. When I first started researching gens there was a man on rv.net that had gotten one because his wife also had a big problem with gas fumes.A unit like this would give you the freedom to use propane i f you didn't need to use it alot but gas if you were going to run it a long time and didn't want to run out of fuel. 
We have decided to go with a built in and are going with a generac 40g- it is like the onan 4000 microquiet- is an all in ont unit ready to be hooked up. We are going with a gasser because we do a lot of cold weather camping and I do not want to worry about propane.


----------

